# Chernobyl March 2015



## GPSJim (Mar 31, 2015)

Recently visited Chernobyl with MrDan, LittleOz and some non-members. For those of you who know me you'll know that I've been to Chernobyl before, 12 days in total now! It's a huge place and there's certainly no end for things to see and do, but unfortunately every time I return the buildings look a little more broken and there's definitely a little less 'furniture' to photograph... So, to make this trip different I had to organise a few 'extras' 

I'm not going to mention names, but I have friends in Chernobyl and I do tend to get away with some things that the usual tour groups couldn't... I'm free to wonder around alone, unguided and using only my own sense of direction and of course my Geiger counter. Anyway, on with the photos 

I'll start with some of the best. Inside the power plant and in Reactor 2 control room












Climbing Duga - 150+ metre Soviet radar












Me and a non-member on the diving board at the swimming pool in Pripyat




Looking down onto the pool




Me and MrDan climbing the swimming pool in Pripyat




Visiting reactors 5 and 6 was really good and climbing the cranes gave possibly the best view of the power plant and reactor 4. It's completely forbidden to go inside the unfinished reactors, but not for us 












A closer look at Reactor 4 from within the grounds of the power plant.




Lastly, I'm working on a challenge to be tied to 111 different UE locations. So, to abseil, jump or climb from abandoned and derelict locations - It would have been rude not to include Chernobyl in this challenge.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PXq__l_5Qw[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkfnW__ZgKU[/ame]

Hope you all enjoyed ​


----------



## brickworx (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome...literally....in awe of these shots!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2015)

Nicely done! My photos will make their way on to DP at some point in the next decade.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 31, 2015)

So there are lights illuminated on the control panel ! tempted to press any buttons?
Great report there.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 31, 2015)

Inspiring stuff! Gave me sweaty hands!!! 

Is it safe to go over at the moment, what with all the turmoil and such?


----------



## noney82 (Mar 31, 2015)

omg that is one high radar, wicked pictures


----------



## smiler (Mar 31, 2015)

The. abseil looks interesting, have you tried a flying angel descent, that's good fun, scared the crap out of me the first time I did it, sometimes I'm glad I'm past it now, I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## Gritstone (Mar 31, 2015)

A couple of feet of old garden hose makes a great rope protector.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 1, 2015)

Fantastic. I have never seen pics of inside a control room from Chernobyl. Looks like another great trip you've had.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 1, 2015)

Brilliant pics / video all round Sir! 
Love the unique shots you got going down the ferris wheel, better than the recent drone footage as you can see it up close, and hear it creaking! 
Cracking stuff, looking forward to seeing all of your shots emerge!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Absolutely AMAZING! For me, this is what UE is all about (and I'm not just referring to the "Epicness" of a place), it's allowing others to see where perhaps they'll never get to see in person (and for Chernobyl, certainly is the case for me!) Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 1, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> So there are lights illuminated on the control panel ! tempted to press any buttons?
> Great report there.



There's big labels over everything saying decommissioned


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 1, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Inspiring stuff! Gave me sweaty hands!!!
> 
> Is it safe to go over at the moment, what with all the turmoil and such?



Yeah, if you stay in Kiev you'll be fine. I was the designated driver for our group and when hiring the van the rental company said I should NOT drive to the east. I think that's fair warning in general


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 1, 2015)

smiler said:


> The. abseil looks interesting, have you tried a flying angel descent, that's good fun, scared the crap out of me the first time I did it, sometimes I'm glad I'm past it now, I enjoyed your post, Thanks



Maybe I'll add that to the next descent


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome shots and videos,amazing how the sound brings it to life.


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 1, 2015)

Great selection Jim. That's a big  from me. I love that shot of Cherno 2 from the top of Duga.

I'll get some up soon as I find time to wade through them all to find a few worth showing.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 3, 2015)

Love the ferris wheel vid and the pics are awesome.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2015)

That is totally hardcore. Amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shadow1993 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats amazing.. Id love to visit that place! 

How did you avoid the Ukraine Russia conflict?


----------



## krela (Apr 3, 2015)

shadow1993 said:


> Thats amazing.. Id love to visit that place!
> 
> How did you avoid the Ukraine Russia conflict?



This has already been answered in the thread...


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, how much did you have to bribe them to let you climb the Dugas?


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2015)

GPSJim said:


> Maybe I'll add that to the next descent [/QUOTE
> 
> Use a safety line through a stitch plate and have someone you trust/ owe money too on the other end, it won't make it any easier or make you feel safer but you will be, and if you screw up you look a prat but you get to have another go, Good Luck and don't forget the fresh kecks.


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 5, 2015)

0xygen said:


> Nice, how much did you have to bribe them to let you climb the Dugas?



I'll not lie, bribery is the backbone of Ukraine. But fortunately on this occasion it's more of who you know...


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome pictures I'm also looking to book a 2 day trip to Chernobyl


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 6, 2015)

reddevilstu said:


> Awesome pictures I'm also looking to book a 2 day trip to Chernobyl



Thanks, take a look at chernobylwel.com, they're the full package!


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 6, 2015)

I think that's the site iv looked on just one question how expensive is the flight over there ? Iv not traveled abroad for over 15 years lol


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 6, 2015)

reddevilstu said:


> I think that's the site iv looked on just one question how expensive is the flight over there ? Iv not traveled abroad for over 15 years lol



Obviously costs vary, but on this last trip I got return flights for £80. Try Skyscanner.net


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 6, 2015)

So jealous I might die, some of the best Chernobyl pics I have seen, thanks for sharing!


----------

